

Everyone on Earth will be connected. - jtanderson
https://plus.google.com/104233435224873922474/posts/a8buuEh8KL6

======
rjd
Oh excellent, he's planning to cure poverty and hardship is he? I hate to
break it to him but right now there are people who sleep on the picnic bench
outside of the ISP I work for which streams free wifi to anyone near the
office. In the centre of the western world, in a well off country with strong
social services... let alone the troubles the developing world has.

~~~
wutbrodo
Poverty and connectivity are not mutually exclusive (and connectivity can
yield huge benefits even to those who haven't yet escaped poverty). Just look
at the history of mobile phones, especially in the developing world. I recall
reading ~8 years ago* about fishermen in Indian villages who used their
cellphones to figure out (while still out on the water) to negotiate prices
with different buyers. More people in India have access to a cellphone than a
toilet (which is a pretty decent heuristic for poverty).

*found the article: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/10...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/10/14/AR2006101400342.html)

~~~
rjd
Yeah, it was just the eutopian arrogance of the statement that ticked me right
off. I watch those homeless people who can't even make it to the shelters and
food banks due to substance abuse every other day from my desk. It hit a nerve
with me that those people are treated as sub humans, the forgotten, and his
statement precludes them from his little dream. Just a personal rant I
normally try not to put online but this one got me for some reason, probably
should of deleted after I had my knee jerk disgust at it :)

------
weisser
It's both exciting and disturbing. Does every culture need to be connected? I
feel like this sort of proclamation is akin to saying, "and they will all
worship our god."

Surely that's somewhat of an exaggeration but this is something I think about
quite often. Watch The Gods Must Be Crazy if you haven't.

